

The Secret IMs Revealing The Mark Zuckerberg Of 2004 - GrahamsNumber
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerbergs-secret-ims-from-college-2014-2?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29

======
officialjunk
how do we know these are real?

